# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Загнать кладр в 1С 7,7 Помогите!!!!!

## brizcafe

Уважаемые формучане!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь - как загнать кладр в программу 1С 7,7 (упрощёнка). Есть файлы кладра (не на диске ИТС), вставляю их в папку программы ExtDb, провожу индексирование, как просит программа - и справочник на "тарабарском" языке. Скажите, как его перевести на русский? 
Спасибо большое.:gamer:

----------


## SJ24

> Уважаемые формучане!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь - как загнать кладр в программу 1С 7,7 (упрощёнка). Есть файлы кладра (не на диске ИТС), вставляю их в папку программы ExtDb, провожу индексирование, как просит программа - и справочник на "тарабарском" языке. Скажите, как его перевести на русский? 
> Спасибо большое.:gamer:


А через обработку загрузки адресных классификаторов не пробовали?

----------

brizcafe (04.07.2012)

----------


## brizcafe

> А через обработку загрузки адресных классификаторов не пробовали?


Пробовала с самого начала - всё также, язык "тарабарский". Дело в том, что этот кладр я в другую с-ку вставляла по тому же пути - там всё получилось только через папочку ExtDb.

----------


## vovchicnn

Файлики ваши в другой кодировке... Скачайте в нормальном виде и загружайте через обработку загрузки.

----------


## Ramzzes

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь - как загнать кладр в программу 1С 7,7 (упрощёнка)


Держи, инструкция.

----------

jadeit (22.03.2018), VeRkA4 (04.04.2013)

----------


## vovchicnn

> А через обработку загрузки адресных классификаторов не пробовали?


Не поможет: не тот формат DBF.

----------

